# where to buy cheap .ca domains



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm wondering where the best (ie. cheapest) place to buy .ca domain names is?

thanks
emalen


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

namespro.ca is the best in my opinion. I've heard many others voice this same opinion in forums when discussing this topic.

netfirms.ca is the cheapest around to my knowledge, though they don't have as good a setup as found with namespro. The difference in price is $3, so it's not a huge issue.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

registeryour.ca


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Lars said:


> registeryour.ca


Ouch, $22 a year.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

modsuperstar said:


> Ouch, $22 a year.


Is that supposed to be expensive?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

domainsatcost.ca


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> registeryour.ca


Let's see here, $24.50/year for a .com, vs $8.95 at GoDaddy.... Or a .ca for $22, vs $12.88 at Namespro.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Lars said:


> Is that supposed to be expensive?


Yeah, it definitely is expensive. It's not that bad if you own one domain and pay that much a year, but if you're like me and own 3 it starts adding up pretty quickly. Netfirms.ca is $9.95 a year and Namespro.ca and Domainsatcost.ca are $12.95, so it's a pretty substantial difference.


----------



## totema (Jan 18, 2011)

Not the cheapest but OK for the dollar, domaincheap.ca


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

totema said:


> Not the cheapest but OK for the dollar, domaincheap.ca


Only 4 and a half years too late.

Why do new members keep raising dead threads?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> Only 4 and a half years too late.
> 
> Why do new members keep raising dead threads?


A) They search for a topic on ehMac (Lest they ask the question in a new thread, and everyone jumps on them for not using the search feature)

B) At the bottom of each thread, there are links to "similar threads". Some of the similar threads on ehMac, can be older.

C) The topic of finding a good inexpensive domain name register isn't really a topic that get's old or dated. 

D) Many of the older ehMac threads are highly indexed on Google's search engine, so that if they do a search with keywords, they will very likely find a page on ehMac.ca, sign up, and post in that thread. 

Any other questions?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, since this was resurrected already, I may as well chime in.

10Dollar.ca -- Look No further - cheapest .ca domains, pretty good management. I've had several .ca domains with them for a while now... no complaints.

A7


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Given the content of the new member's other posts, it is likely spam:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Only 4 and a half years too late.
> 
> Why do new members keep raising dead threads?


Because they provide the best basis for promoting the links below the new member's name.


----------



## totema (Jan 18, 2011)

How about I was trying to answer 30 posts so I can spam better? Is everybody here paranoid? I thought this was a real forum. First the grammar thing and now this, you can take this board and shove it!


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ehMax said:


> A) They search for a topic on ehMac (Lest they ask the question in a new thread, and everyone jumps on them for not using the search feature)
> 
> B) At the bottom of each thread, there are links to "similar threads". Some of the similar threads on ehMac, can be older.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this informative post.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Lmao! I'm not sure how to respond to all this other than to have a good laugh!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> Lmao! I'm not sure how to respond to all this other than to have a good laugh!


I'll join in.............:lmao:

Cheapest .ca domain for me was via HostPapa - it was free and it's free forever as long as you host with them.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Really??? $14.99 for a .ca domain? Riiight.

_Wife: Have you got anything without spam?

Waitress: Well, there's spam egg sausage and spam, that's not got much spam in it.

Wife: I don't want ANY spam!

Man: Why can't she have egg bacon spam and sausage?

Wife: THAT'S got spam in it!

Man: Hasn't got as much spam in it as spam egg sausage and spam, has it?_


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Given the content of the new member's other posts, it is likely spam:


i thought you get b a n n e d if you use the word s p a m in your thread..
spelled it out as I feared from being banned.. 

BTW I use godaddy or enom for everything..
I support go daddy as I like scantly dress women pushing domain registration.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Paddy said:


> Really??? $14.99 for a .ca domain? Riiight.
> 
> _Wife: Have you got anything without spam?
> 
> ...


Not sure why you're incredulous - I pay $10.45 + HST for my .CA domains.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Typical .ca domain pricing seems to run between about $9.75 and $12.99 right now - at least the half dozen registrars that came up with google.

But, my question, does it really make a difference who one registers with?
Price only varies by a few dollars a year, so that is pretty much a wash unless one has hundreds of domains.
Support? What kind of support would I need from the company I register my domain with?
Hosting I do elsewhere and support and uptime there is important - but I don't see that for the registration part.
I initially registered with GoDaddy and have stayed there including all my new registrations.
They are only a dozen or so, so the $$$ are not an issue - anything else I need to consider?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> Typical .ca domain pricing seems to run between about $9.75 and $12.99 right now - at least the half dozen registrars that came up with google.
> 
> But, my question, does it really make a difference who one registers with?
> Price only varies by a few dollars a year, so that is pretty much a wash unless one has hundreds of domains.
> ...


A penny saved is a penny earned.

I've got about a dozen domains - that adds up, even with only a dollar or so difference.

I don't use GoDaddy, as they're a scumbag company, but other than that it makes very little difference who you use.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I too stay away from godaddy. Learned a lesson when I couldn't transfer my certs/443 after a domain was DDoS'd. Never again.


----------

